# New Hard Drive beeping and clicking - But working fine???



## Dom87SS

I bought a new internal hard drive (newegg). Its a samsung 1.5TB, SATA, 3.0Gb/s yadda yadda yadda. Decent for what i needed it for, storage only. I read through some 40-50 reviews and was happy with what i saw. Minus the few bad drive issues i saw. So i get it Wednesday and throw it in the case. Seems fine, i initialize it, format it and give it a drive letter, and well still fine. So now i have a empty 1.5TB drive but it is now making a weird intermittent noise. Kinda like if it were sent a ton of data and is trying to write really fast. Makes like a beep noise along with a clicking (head id imagine). Didn't like it but figured maybe itll go away. I start to transfer my stuff i want on this drive (copies of course) and it is still making this noise. I go to bed and wake up with transfer done, still making this noise every few seconds or so. The drive seems to be working just fine, and opens up all the files i put on there with ease. So i come home yesterday to finish transferring the data. It goes smooth as can be like before yet still making this noise. I finish transferring and am working off my main drive (WD 500gb) and this thing is just beepin and clickin away. I start getting annoyed by it, go to sleep, then wake up to it doing the same. So now i am here. Do you think this drive could be bad or going bad already? I have 2 other internal, and 3 external drives and none make this sound. Well 1 is seagate external does now which is why i bought this to replace it. This is a little video i took of it, so you can hear exactly what ti is doing. You will have to turn your volume up a bit to hear it. Should i be sending this thing back already?

http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/7484/computer.mp4


----------



## deanj20

Hi Dom87SS,

That ain't right. 

What OS are you using? Does the drive do this in safe mode? It sounds to me like something is trying to write to the drive... or initialize it... or something. Did Windows automatically find the drive when you installed it? Or did it come with installation software? What kind of filesystem did you format it with? NTFS? 

Try rebooting and hang around in BIOS for a minute or three and see if it's still making the noise. If it isn't, then we know some process in Windows is causing it to make the racket. If it does, you might want to send it back and ask for one that works properly. 

from the Samsung site:


> Quiet, Eco-friendly Hard Disk Solutions




You might also try to download and run the diagnostics software from their site (Samsung Website) although I doubt it would do much good.

Let m know.


----------



## StrangleHold

If its clicking and new, RMA it and get another one. As far as the Beeping sound, never had a harddrive make a beeping sound. Sure the beep isnt coming from somewhere else.


----------



## Dom87SS

its installed on XP 32bit OS. Windows took a minute, but did find it automatically. It did not come with any software ro cables or anything. Just a blank drive. I ran the initialization through the manage function, then formatted it there using NTFS system.

One of the reasons in buying it was to make sure it was a quite drive since this sits in my bedroom i dont need any more noise in here from the computer.


----------



## Dom87SS

StrangleHold said:


> If its clicking and new, RMA it and get another one. As far as the Beeping sound, never had a harddrive make a beeping sound. Sure the beep isnt coming from somewhere else.



pretty sure as it is in sync with the clicking and coming from that area of the computer. Guess i can pull the power and try it. Though now that ive posted this the drive is been pretty quite the last 30min or so. Maybe it doesnt want to go back to the factory after all


----------



## Dom87SS

i coulodnt take it anymore. It was getting more frequent, louder, and lasting longer. So i pulled the plug on it this morning. Nice and quiet again  . So i am gonna send this thing back to newegg. Might grab a WD drive as i have 3 of them and all work fine and have for years now.


----------



## richardjohn

It sounds like the heads have crashed and are dragging on the platters. I think it will take a professional recovery service to recover anything. There are many recovery program available on net to recover your data.


----------



## Dom87SS

there was no issue with data transfer or having to recover it. It made noise from the second i powered the machine up with it in. I put files on it, about 360gb worth with no issue at all. Then when i got sick of it making noise i transferred it all back to my seagate internal drive again without an issue. It was just making the noises of drive about to take a complete crap. It was sent back to newegg yesterday, and hopefully ill have a new drive here by next week sometime.


----------



## Dom87SS

got my replacement drive from newegg today. after getting it up and loading and unloading files to the drive id say its all better. the new drive is quite as can be and fast as i can ask it to be for the write speed.


----------



## deanj20

glad to hear it. :good:


----------

